# [KDE 4.2] En français ! (résolu)

## kochka

Salut,

J'ai un problème débile qui commence à me rendre dingue.

- Sur ma machine @home migrée de kde 3.5 => kde 4.1 => kde 4.2 tout est bien en français

- Sur ma machine @work fraichement installée en kde 4.1 puis migrée en 4.2, j'ai un mix d'anglais et de français mais 90% d'anglais !

J'avais déjà le pb avec la 4.1 mais je me suis dis que ca irais mieux en 4.2, bah non  :Sad:  Et j'arrive pas a voir quelle est la différence entre les deux bécanes.

Ma conf :

* /etc/make.conf : LINGUAS="fr_FR fr en_US en"

* /etc/locale.gen :

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8

* /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="fr_FR.utf8@euro"

LC_COLLATE="C"

* kde-base/kde-l10n et même kde-base/kde-i18n installés

* Configuration francais dans "systemsettings" (Mon autre machine est en français sans rien dans systemsettings...)

Je sais plus quoi faire  :Sad: 

Thanks !!Last edited by kochka on Tue Feb 03, 2009 5:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

Perso, j'ai eu pas mal d'ennuis de ce genre jusqu'à ce que je réinstalle finalement kde4 avec le USEflag kdeprefix.

----------

## kochka

Mais ma 4.1 toute neuve avait le même problème  :Sad: 

Et ma "vielle" gentoo migrée de 3.5 => 4.1 => 4.2 sans prefix est clean... aaaaaaaaaaaah

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

Vous avez fait comment pour avoir kde 4.2 sur une install fraiche ? vous avez passé directe en instable ?

Moi je suis en version stable 3.5.9 j'aimerais passé en 4.2 j'avais fait un emerge kde je peux refaire la meme chose ? si non vous me conseilleriez quoi ? si je fais un emerge de la 4.2 j'aurais toujours la 3.5.9 ? il ne va pas y avoir des conflits ?

D'avance merci

----------

## ppg

Kde 4.2 est dans portage, il faut juste le démasquer si tu es en stable. Vu la quantité d'ebuild à démasquer, le plus simple est de passer en ~x86/~amd64.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

C'était valable pour Kde 4.1, il doit pas y avoir grand chose de changé depuis.

----------

## bouriquo

Ok merci de l'info,

Et faire un emerge kde-meta ne sera pas mieux que kde-base ?

----------

## guilc

Ca dépend de si tu veux la terre entière ou juste les applis qui t'intéressent ça...

----------

## ppg

Ça dépend aussi de combien de temps tu veux faire chauffer la moulinette   :Razz: 

kde-meta c'est toutes les applis, kde-base c'est quelques ebuild.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

Moi je mets toujours les variables:

```

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8" 

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

```

dans mon fichier  /etc/profile ou /etc/env.d/02locale  et la use nls dans mon make.conf.

Sinon je n'ai pas eu de problème de passé de kde-4.1 à kde-4.2. Je te conseil d'utiliser la use kdeprefix pour ne pas casser une version stable .

```

dry@oboro ~ $ ls /usr/kde

3.5  4.1  4.2

```

J'ai utiliser les sets de l'overlay kde-testing pour installer kde-4.2. Je suis en version testing amd64 donc je n'ai fais que démasquer en faisant un cat des sets que je voulais dans mon fichier /etc/portage/package.unmask .

@kdebase est largement suffisant, ensuite tu rajoutes tes appli préférées.

----------

## kochka

@Man in the hill

Merci  :Smile:  Je vais essayer de rajouter LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8" demain quand j'arrive au taf, je croises les doigts.

Je n'ai pas eu de pb pour passer de 4.1 en 4.2, j'avais déjà ce pb de langage en 4.1  :Very Happy:  Mais juste sur mon nouveau PC du taf, pas chez moi...

@bouriquo

Je ne te conseille pas forcement de passer toute la machine en unstable. tu peux demasquer les ebuilds nécéssaires assez facilement, tu trouveras la liste dans le tuto dédié sur le site Gentoo.

J'ai fais 3.5.9 => 4.1 => 4.2 sur mon PC chez moi (stable) sans aucun pb. Il faut juste passer portage en unstable pour L'EAPI2.

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

@Kochka

Ok merci beaucoup  :Smile:  je vais m'en aller faire bosser la moulinette Kde 4.2 sur ma machine en espérant que cela ne dure pas 3 jours   :Laughing: 

@ghoti

C'est quoi de USE flag kdeprefix ?

A bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kochka

Ca slot les sous versions => 4.0, 4.1, 4.2

Donc chaque sous version n'ecrase pas la précédente

----------

## kochka

Ca marche pour le pb de langue avec en ENV :

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8" 

Thx man in the hill  :Wink: 

----------

